# Our newest edition to the Family, Thor



## Makovach

So we have been throwing the idea of getting a rescue cat around for a few months. Dominic had been hesitant and unsure about it for a while, but now, three months later, when the opportunity arose, we decided that we could afford to give this baby the best home possible. 

Thor is nine weeks old. He, his brother, sister and mother were found at McDonald's in a bush only a few hours old. The family took them in. Now that the kittens are 9 weeks old, and Momma wants nothing to do with them, they are looking for good homes for the kittens with no luck. 

We got Thor on the agreement that we will never declaw him, will feed premium food (they are okay with me feeding PMR and think its a great idea and makes the most sense), he has to be an inside only cat and that he will be neutered (Which we talked to them about not doing until he is mature, but it will happen). There was no contract or anything, but we will keep our word (as this is what we want for him anyways). 

He is a Maine **** mix they believe. They have been told by many that the Momma is Maine **** or at least partly Maine ****. No matter what he is, We will love him just the way he is.

If you have any advice towards PMR with cats, litter, or general cat care, I am all ears  I know the basics of cats and have hand raised abandoned kittens and have had cats of my own, but it has been a while.

Poor guy had quite a few fleas (they have been battling fleas since they brought them home). He is also full of worms, which is no surprise. 

Pictures soon to fallow!


----------



## Sprocket

no photos??? BLASPHEMY!! :tongue:


----------



## Makovach

This is Thor!









He is still a little unsure. 









He did endure a one hour car ride, seeing three huge boxers, and getting a bath all fairly quickly, but he is a lot more comfortable than he was. And the pesky fleas are not tormenting him and he can actually sit there and not dig at himself constantly. 









He dove face first into his bowl. He has a CGH thigh, and a few small chunks of pork heart. He nommed up the pork heart right away. But then licked his paws for about five minutes. 









And some others

















We are going to keep in gated in the bathroom with the door shut tonight. We will start leaving the door open more often as he gets used to the noises in the house and will be able to see the dogs. Slowly, but surely we will work on him being comfortable with the dogs and being in the whole house. As well as the PMR diet.


----------



## shellbell

He is so cute! I'm jealous, I want a kitten so bad but hubby is allergic.


----------



## bett

Very very cute.

Ahchoo!


----------



## chowder

He's adorable!! We have always had cats but all of ours grew old (late teens) at the same time and we haven't had any in a few years. We've always wanted a Maine ****. 

Keep the pictures coming as he grows, he's quite a cutie.


----------



## Sprocket

He is so cute!


----------



## magicre

that's so cute. i like the way you're limiting his movements......so he can acclimate and the dogs can , too.

i know in my house, if i brought a cat in, that cat would be dinner for the every thinks she is so gentle dog. 

good luck and he's adorable.


----------



## Makovach

So we are having a bit of trouble getting him to eat. We found out today that he is 5 weeks old, not 9 weeks old. 

He ate a piece of pork heart (or at least I thought he did) last night but won't touch his raw anymore. This morning we tried again with no interest. We put it in the food processor (the pork heart and CGH thigh and made a puree/mince out of it and he showed more interest, but he didn't want to eat it. I know cat's can't go with out eating, so I am going to buy a can or two of canned food and maybe even a small 1lb bag of Orijen cat food to have on hand for just incase. 

I joined a cat forum and asked a few questions and I was told to spear a bit of it on his tongue to get him use to the new food. 

Should be be getting a milk supplement?


----------



## lauren43

You can also flavor it a little, I did with the kitten I had with tuna juice (though not too much of this, i guess its not really good for them) and that seemed to help, even adding some canned food juice helped. As he got used to it he would eat without the add ons, though there were things like liver I always had to hide to get him to eat. I find feeding cats raw to be extremely difficult and kind of stressful but I didn't do it for very long so I wasn't able to really get into a routine.


----------



## lauren43

Oh and at 5 weeks I personally wouldn't supplement with milk..


----------



## Nana52

So with cats/kittens you don't do the 1 protein at a time slowly thing? Just asking.


----------



## Makovach

Nana52 said:


> So with cats/kittens you don't do the 1 protein at a time slowly thing? Just asking.


Pretty well everything I've read/been told has been no, you don't that you can just jump in. I worry about the taurine so I didn't want to feed just chicken. I could be wrong.


----------



## lauren43

Nana52 said:


> So with cats/kittens you don't do the 1 protein at a time slowly thing? Just asking.


Yea you can start anywhere with cats. They are quite different than dogs. I don't believe they need fish in their diets. Bone is not nearly as important (though it is necessary). You can't do tough love with cats, they need to eat daily and babies multiple times a day. Plus many cats are extremely finicky eaters, so that's an added challenge.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Hell, he's only 5 weeks old? Aww, poor little thing, he must be so scared and unsure of what's going on. 
No advice at all on how to feed or anything, but I would most definitely go the raw route if you possibly can. If not raw, then canned. Believe me, you do not want a kibble addict, it brings along it's own set of health problems, no matter how good the kibble is.
When he gets big enough, I'd also teach him to wear a harness and leash, take him everywhere in the car and if you decide not to do raw, then I'd teach him to have his teeth brushed. (I personally use the H-harness as it doesn't put any stress whatsoever on the cat's neck).
And, I do have to say that I'm quite jealous actually, I really wish I'd got Windy as a kitten, there is no limit on what you can teach these little things, they are really quite bright.
Good luck, I hope you get as much joy out of him as I have with Wind.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Congratulations! Thor looks adorable!


----------



## Makovach

He ate his puree dinner (heated for 10 seconds). It was a whole 3 oz! And he ate it all on his own. I am so happy about it. We have a pulsation blender, so I can gradually make his food more coarse and get up to him eating whole pmr  we also have a harness that we have been putting on him to get him used to. It. I figure we will get him used to the harness, the get him used to walking on a leash inside. Then when he is older and more settled in, maybe we will start outdoor adventure and car rides.


----------



## NZ Raw

What a cute kitty. Looks like things are going well. In your first pic there seemed to be a lot of food for a kitten, and was also going to suggest warming it but you are already onto it :thumb:


----------

